# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تفسير اشتباه بچه هاي كنكوري از تبصره ٥ دفترچه كنكور

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خوبين؟

توي اين انجمن و جاهاي ديگه از تبصره ٥ دفترچه كنكور كه ميگه هر داوطلبي كه بر اساس ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از دو ديپلم دارد صرفا ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي مدنظر خواهد بود 

تصور بچه ها اين بود كه شما بايد ديپلمت هم نام باشه وگرنه بر اساس قانون عمل نكردين اما اين تصور اشتباهه كلا من امروز سنجش بودم و لا به لاي سوالام اين رو هم پرسيدم گفتن كه شما هر ديپلمي كه داري ميتوني با اون شركت كني ولي اين تبصره بيشتر واسه كسايي هستش كه هنرستان خوندن شما اگر ديپلم اولت تجربي بوده و رفتي انساني گرفتي از هر كدوم كه خواستين واسه كنكور تجربي ميتونين استفاده كنين منظور مرتبطه نه هم نام ديپلم انساني هم مرتبطه به تجربي چون ٧٪‏ تاثير داره ولي هنرستان نميتونين استفاده كنين چون دور زدن كامل قانون ميشه

در مورد ترميم هم شما هر كدوم از ديپلمتو چه اولي چه دومي ميتونين ترميم كنين و با هر كد دانش آموزي كه ثبت نام كنين همون ملاك تاثير خواهد بود.

----------


## M.M.B

نوشته اونایی که دیپ مجدد گرفتن باس تو کنکور هم نام شرکت کنن!!

یعنی هر کی خواسته با دیپ مجدد تاثیر معدل رو دور بزنه این کار رو کردن که نتونه.

----------


## mpaarshin

> نوشته اونایی که دیپ مجدد گرفتن باس تو کنکور هم نام شرکت کنن!!
> 
> یعنی هر کی خواسته با دیپ مجدد تاثیر معدل رو دور بزنه این کار رو کردن که نتونه.


كلمه هم نام رو واسه من از دفترچه بيار بيرون

----------


## DR.MAM

> كلمه هم نام رو واسه من از دفترچه بيار بيرون


ینی ممد من میتونم برای 96 برم دیپ ریاضی بگیرم؟و تاثیر معدلو دور بزنم؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ینی ممد من میتونم برای 96 برم دیپ ریاضی بگیرم؟و تاثیر معدلو دور بزنم؟


صد در صد البته اينا دور زدن نيست دور زدن گرفتن هنرستانه

----------


## M.M.B

این متن دفترچه هست!

همون منظور برداشت میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.M.B

داداش به حرف این پاسخ گو ها اعتمادی نیس!!!!!!!!!!!!

مگه همین چند روز پیش یکی نپرسیده بود تاثیر چی شد طرف گفته بود قطعیه؟؟؟


من فکر کردم رفتی سازمان سنجش!!!


والا اگه نفهمن دو تا دیپلم داری که مشکلی نیست! نوش جونت ! ولی خوب ریسک داره

----------


## DR.MAM

> صد در صد البته اينا دور زدن نيست دور زدن گرفتن هنرستانه


حالا اونوخت پیش دانشگاهیو چیکار کنیم چون اونم لامصب تاثیر گذاشتن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش به حرف این پاسخ گو ها اعتمادی نیس!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> مگه همین چند روز پیش یکی نپرسیده بود تاثیر چی شد طرف گفته بود قطعیه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> من فکر کردم رفتی سازمان سنجش!!!
> 
> 
> والا اگه نفهمن دو تا دیپلم داری که مشکلی نیست! نوش جونت ! ولی خوب ریسک داره


رفتم سازمان سنجش دادش اين هم مال چند روز پيشه تاريخ رو ببين امروز رفتم سازمان سنجش

----------


## mpaarshin

> این متن دفترچه هست!
> 
> همون منظور برداشت میشه


اين برداشت شخصي داوطلبا از اين تبصرست ولي چيزي كه هست اينه كه نگفته هم نام

----------


## DR.MAM

ای خداااااا

ممد خوش خبر باشی دادا

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا اونوخت پیش دانشگاهیو چیکار کنیم چون اونم لامصب تاثیر گذاشتن؟


اگه ديپلم رياضي بگيري ميتوني پيش رياضي هم بگيري

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه ديپلم رياضي بگيري ميتوني پيش رياضي هم بگيري


ای جوووووووونم

----------


## DR.MAM

ممد تو خودت دیم مجدد داری؟

----------


## M.M.B

> اين برداشت شخصي داوطلبا از اين تبصرست ولي چيزي كه هست اينه كه نگفته هم نام




فقط یه نکته!
یکی باید بیاد این دیپلم مرتبط با گروه ازمایشی رو رفع ابهام کنه!!

خوب یعنی چی مرتبط؟؟ 

شایدم همینی که شما میگی درست باشه...

ولی حالا که ثبت نام تموم شده... یعنی میشی دوباره کد دیپلم رو عوض کرد؟

----------


## DR.MAM

آره والا
ابن کلمه مرتبط داره منو میکشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممد تو خودت دیم مجدد داری؟


نه داداش

----------


## mpaarshin

> فقط یه نکته!
> یکی باید بیاد این دیپلم مرتبط با گروه ازمایشی رو رفع ابهام کنه!!
> 
> خوب یعنی چی مرتبط؟؟ 
> 
> شایدم همینی که شما میگی درست باشه...
> 
> ولی حالا که ثبت نام تموم شده... یعنی میشی دوباره کد دیپلم رو عوض کرد؟


مرتبط به اسم هم نام نيست مسئول اونجا ميگفت بيشتر تاكيدش رو هنرستاني و تاثير نمرست يعني اگر شما ديپلمت مرتبط باشه اون حداكثر تاثير رو ميگيري مثلا ٢٥٪‏ رو ميگيري كامل اگه مرتبط باشه

----------


## DR.MAM

خب مثلا اگه ما دیپ ریاضی بگیریم.تاثیر معدل تو کنکور تجربی چجوری میشه؟

----------


## Amir h

بابا حالا که ترمیم معدل هست چرا میخوای بری دیپ مجدد بگیری

----------


## DR.MAM

> بابا حالا که ترمیم معدل هست چرا میخوای بری دیپ مجدد بگیری


تا 97 مثبته.مطمئن باش
از 98 قطعی

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب مثلا اگه ما دیپ ریاضی بگیریم.تاثیر معدل تو کنکور تجربی چجوری میشه؟


تاثير ١٨٪‏ ميشه زيست نداري

----------


## mpaarshin

> تا 97 مثبته.مطمئن باش
> از 98 قطعی


تو مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش ميگفتن كه چون امسال اعتراض زياد بود مثبت كرديم سال بعد احتمالا قطعيه چون اختيارات دادن بهمون

----------


## biology115

> تو مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش ميگفتن كه چون امسال اعتراض زياد بود مثبت كرديم سال بعد احتمالا قطعيه چون اختيارات دادن بهمون


احتمالا داخل پیک سنجش معلوم بشه که 96 به چه صورت هست ...

نگفتن کی پیک سنجش میاد بیرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir h

> تو مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش ميگفتن كه چون امسال اعتراض زياد بود مثبت كرديم سال بعد احتمالا قطعيه چون اختيارات دادن بهمون


ترمیم که هست دیگه نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد نیست

----------


## mpaarshin

> احتمالا داخل پیک سنجش معلوم بشه که 96 به چه صورت هست ...
> 
> نگفتن کی پیک سنجش میاد بیرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه نگفتن و مطمئن باش بزودي ٩٦ معلوم نميشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> ترمیم که هست دیگه نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد نیست


خب كسي كه انساني داره و نمرات عموميش بيست بشه از كسي كه تجربي ١٩.٥ داره جلوتره

----------


## DR.MAM

> تاثير ١٨٪‏ ميشه زيست نداري


چه فرقی داره!
7 درصد کمتر

----------


## mpaarshin

> چه فرقی داره!
> 7 درصد کمتر


خب انساني بگير

----------


## DR.MAM

> ترمیم که هست دیگه نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد نیست


جوری میگی تدمیم انگار خاطر جمی که تمام نمراتت بالای 19 میشه!!
ببین زیر 19 هم بدرد نمیخوره فقط بالای 19 باس بشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه نگفتن و مطمئن باش بزودي ٩٦ معلوم نميشه


ینی مثلا کی حدودا مشخص میکنن؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب انساني بگير


تو چیکار میکنی ممد؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ینی مثلا کی حدودا مشخص میکنن؟


معلوم نيست

----------


## DR.MAM

> تو مركز سنجش اموزش و پرورش ميگفتن كه چون امسال اعتراض زياد بود مثبت كرديم سال بعد احتمالا قطعيه چون اختيارات دادن بهمون


اگه 96 مثبت نشه،من یکی ینی خاک بر سرم

----------


## mpaarshin

> اگه 96 مثبت نشه،من یکی ینی خاک بر سرم


اصلا معلوم نيست

----------


## DR.MAM

> اصلا معلوم نيست


خب این اشغالا کی میخوان تکلیف 96 رو مشخص کنن؟
لعنت بر همشون که آرامشو قرارو از زندگیامون گرفتن.

----------


## DR.MAM

عجب گناهی کردم که ایرانیم....

خدایا تا کی باید تاوان این گناهو پس بدم؟

----------


## biology115

اگه تو پیک سنجش مشخص نکردن که 96 وضعیتش به چه صورت هست ، احتمالا اواخر شهریور مشخص میشه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه تو پیک سنجش مشخص نکردن که 96 وضعیتش به چه صورت هست ، احتمالا اواخر شهریور مشخص میشه ...


اره دقیقا حدودای دهه سوم شهریور اطلاعیه میزنن.مثه پارسال

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*مهم:* داوطلبانی که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5  ص14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری 95 باید بدانند که
اگر دیپلم هم نام با گروه آزمایشی کنکورخود را داشته باشند فقط باید با همان دیپلم ثبت نام کنند.
اگر دیپلم گروه آزمایشی هم نام با گروه  آزمایشی کنکور خود را نداشته باشند می توانند در سایر گروه های ازمایشی با  یکی از دیپلم هایشان نیز شرکت کنند.
مثال: اگر فردی دارای دو دیپلم یکی ریاضی  و دیگری انسانی باشد،وی برای شرکت در کنکور ریاضی(هم نام با یکی از دیپلم  های وی) فقط حق استفاده از دیپلم ریاضی خود را دارد و از دیپلم انسانی *نباید استفاده کند.*
اما اگر بخواهد در رشته تجربی شرکت کند هیچ مشکلی در استفاده از هر یک از دیپلم ها ندارد.

----------


## mpaarshin

> *مهم:* داوطلبانی که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5  ص14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری 95 باید بدانند که
> اگر دیپلم هم نام با گروه آزمایشی کنکورخود را داشته باشند فقط باید با همان دیپلم ثبت نام کنند.
> اگر دیپلم گروه آزمایشی هم نام با گروه  آزمایشی کنکور خود را نداشته باشند می توانند در سایر گروه های ازمایشی با  یکی از دیپلم هایشان نیز شرکت کنند.
> مثال: اگر فردی دارای دو دیپلم یکی ریاضی  و دیگری انسانی باشد،وی برای شرکت در کنکور ریاضی(هم نام با یکی از دیپلم  های وی) فقط حق استفاده از دیپلم ریاضی خود را دارد و از دیپلم انسانی *نباید استفاده کند.*
> اما اگر بخواهد در رشته تجربی شرکت کند هیچ مشکلی در استفاده از هر یک از دیپلم ها ندارد.


بدبختي اينه كه من همينو پرسيدم گفتن كه اين مربوط به تاثير سابقه تحصيلي هستش و شما واسه گرفتن سوابق كامل ديپلم هم نامت مدنظره ولي ميتوني از ديبلم غيرهم نام هم استفاده كني كه سوابقت كم ميشه

----------


## DR.MAM

خراب شدست دیگه.

هردم ازش بری میرسه

----------


## mpaarshin

آپ

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

الان من برم ریاضی امتحان بدم دیپلمشو بگیرم برم با اون ثبت نام کنم برا کنکور تجربی 96 برام تاثیر سوابق فرقیم داره یا همون آش و همون کاسه

----------


## مرتضے

سلام بچه ها ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه 
من برای دیپلم دوم (تجربی) اقدام کردم در خرداد ثبت نامم کردم یک امتحان هم سر جلسه رفتم 
من که دیپلم اولم ریاضی بوده و این دیپلم مجدد رو نگرفتم فقط ثبت نام کردم میتونم در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنم یا باید حتما برم و بقیه دروس دیپلم مجدد که تجربی بوده را امتحان بدم و دیپلومشو بگیرم؟؟ یا اینکه چون نمیه کاره ولش کردم برام دیپلمی صادر نشده و چند دیپلمی به حساب نمیام؟؟

----------


## Egotist

> سلام بچه ها ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه 
> من برای دیپلم دوم (تجربی) اقدام کردم در خرداد ثبت نامم کردم یک امتحان هم سر جلسه رفتم 
> من که دیپلم اولم ریاضی بوده و این دیپلم مجدد رو نگرفتم فقط ثبت نام کردم میتونم در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنم یا باید حتما برم و بقیه دروس دیپلم مجدد که تجربی بوده را امتحان بدم و دیپلومشو بگیرم؟؟ یا اینکه چون نمیه کاره ولش کردم برام دیپلمی صادر نشده و چند دیپلمی به حساب نمیام؟؟


دیپلمی صادر نشده برای شما چون ناقص بوده

میتونی یا پیگیری کنی ، همونو ادامه بدی

یا بری اموزش پرورش و اقدام برای دیپلم تجربی از دوباره

ولی یک سوال : ))

ماذا فازا؟

شما با دیپلم ریاضیت بدون دردسر میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی و 

اگر  1%سال دیکه قطعی شد 

استفاده ببری از وضیعت زیستت که ماکسیموم حساب میشه .

=-=-=-=-=


سنجش اطلاعیه زده بود  در مورد دیپ مجدد پارسال .

اصلا کاره اشتباهیه .

در اکثر موارد غیر قابل استفادس تو اون 1موردیم که استفاده میشه بری ترمیم به صرفه اس

از ما که گذشت ، شما خودتون الکی پیر نکنین سر دیپلم ;|

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام بچه ها ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه 
> من برای دیپلم دوم (تجربی) اقدام کردم در خرداد ثبت نامم کردم یک امتحان هم سر جلسه رفتم 
> من که دیپلم اولم ریاضی بوده و این دیپلم مجدد رو نگرفتم فقط ثبت نام کردم میتونم در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنم یا باید حتما برم و بقیه دروس دیپلم مجدد که تجربی بوده را امتحان بدم و دیپلومشو بگیرم؟؟ یا اینکه چون نمیه کاره ولش کردم برام دیپلمی صادر نشده و چند دیپلمی به حساب نمیام؟؟


ببین شما زمانی دیپلم تجربیت فایده داره که فارغ التحصیل بشی الان که نشدی پس هیچ جا ثبت نشده هیچ نمره ای ازت نیست تو سیستم سنجش موظم نیستی همرو بری چه کاریه
همین دیپلم ریاضیتو استفاده کن واست درصد پایین تریم میفته راحت تر رتبه میاری
یچیز دیگه اینکه اگه رفتی تجربی رو شرکت کردی فارغ التحصیل شدی دیگه نمرات ریاضیتو واسه کنکورت استفاده نمیکننا فقط تجربیتو استفاده میکنن

----------


## مرتضے

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
ممنون دوستان که جواب دادین من قراره فردا هم برم اموزش و پرورش پیگیری کنم 
من معدل دیپلم ریاضیم فوقالعاده پایینه نمیدونم چیکار کنم پشت کنکوریم هستم 
سال سوم دستم شکست عمل سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان حالا بهم گفت مدیر بزرگسالان چون اینجا دیپلومتو گرفتی نمتونی تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی برا همین رفتم درخواست دیپلم مجدد در شاخه تجربی کردم
حالا در کل من اگه فاراغ التحصیل بشم میشم دو دیپلمه درسته ؟؟ الان که هنوز دیپلم مجددمو نگرفتم یک دیپلم محسوب میشم ؟؟درسته؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ممنون دوستان که جواب دادین من قراره فردا هم برم اموزش و پرورش پیگیری کنم 
> من معدل دیپلم ریاضیم فوقالعاده پایینه نمیدونم چیکار کنم پشت کنکوریم هستم 
> سال سوم دستم شکست عمل سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان حالا بهم گفت مدیر بزرگسالان چون اینجا دیپلومتو گرفتی نمتونی تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی برا همین رفتم درخواست دیپلم مجدد در شاخه تجربی کردم
> حالا در کل من اگه فاراغ التحصیل بشم میشم دو دیپلمه درسته ؟؟ الان که هنوز دیپلم مجددمو نگرفتم یک دیپلم محسوب میشم ؟؟درسته؟؟


پیگیر ترمیم باش نه این
برو اموزش و پرورش شهر یا منطقه بگو میخوام ترمیم کنم اینجوری میگن
بعدش تاثیر مثبت دغدغه معدل نداره اصلا به فکر کنکورت باش
الانم اگه این دیپلم رو بگیری میشی دو دیپلمه و اگر با دیپلم تجربیت کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی فقط نمرات دیپلم تجربیت ملاک میشه حتی اگه با ریاضی ثبت نام کنی

----------


## مرتضے

:Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): ممنون داداش میخام هرچیم شد فقط ب فکر کنکور باشم نه نمره ... حالا فردا میریم اموزش پرورشم در مورد هردو سوال میکن هم ترمیم .. هم اینکهع الان یک دیپلمه م یا دو دیپلمه که احتمال 90 درصد یک دیپلمه باشم چونکه دیپلم دوم رو نه سوابقش تو ساهت هست نه اینکه اصلا بجز یکی که سر جلسه رفتم قبول شدم بقیه رو غایبی کردم و فارغ التحصیل حساب نمیشکم که دیپلم بهم تعلق بگیره


> پیگیر ترمیم باش نه این
> برو اموزش و پرورش شهر یا منطقه بگو میخوام ترمیم کنم اینجوری میگن
> بعدش تاثیر مثبت دغدغه معدل نداره اصلا به فکر کنکورت باش
> الانم اگه این دیپلم رو بگیری میشی دو دیپلمه و اگر با دیپلم تجربیت کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی فقط نمرات دیپلم تجربیت ملاک میشه حتی اگه با ریاضی ثبت نام کنی

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

در راستای جواب های متفاوت از سازمان سنجش این رو هم اضافه کنیم!

----------

